# 1x4 drop in fixtures with HVAC



## PicElec (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone i am new around here. I need some help with some light fixtures. I am quoting a job that has existing 1x4 drop ins with HVAC supply's and returns built in to the sides. I need to replace to match existing but i cannot find them anywhere. any ideas?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who made the originals?


----------



## PicElec (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont know i wasnt able to get up in the ceiling to look at them and its not easy to get back into the site. Its a federal courthouse.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

PicElec said:


> Its a federal courthouse.


Try the company that makes the $800 claw hammers and $1000 toilet seats, they can probably help. :jester:

I don't think you are going to find much of a selection to choose from in that area, a quick Google search only turned up a couple of choices.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Fed Work? they wouldn't see my best. Kind of like the police precint job i was on.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We had a few years ago in a mil hospital, I think they were lithonia, but we couldn't find replacements. But back in 98 a few showed up in an ER rehab in a TB isolation exam room. They were only supply as exhaust is floor mount.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My answer for the federal gov would be take a 4" holesaw and fabricte two holes w/ nets and charge them $500 a fixture.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> My answer for the federal gov would be take a 4" holesaw and fabricte two holes w/ nets and charge them $500 a fixture.


$500 a fixture?:blink:
Wow what a low bidder you are. 
It's a value awarded concept these days. Low bid don't always get the jobs.


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

If it is returning into a plenum ceiling space(the return not being ducted in) then just add some return grills. We did a bank that had several hundred a few years back. My boss insisted on having these type of light fixtures. Lumination of Louisville KY had these made up for the job. I beleive columbia lighting manufactured them.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I've done the same thing thet Kris suggested.Calculate the return vent area needed,and use an egg crate diffuser.


----------

